# Mcgaffee Diamond Bead Spoon



## bassman3006 (Jul 4, 2009)

There was a post to a video yesterday that had Gabe Vanwormer from Michigan outdoors doing a show on Michigan Out of Doors on Lake Simcoe. They were using a cool "different" looking spoon. It had a single hook with a bead on it. It looked pretty sweet. Anyone know where to get them?


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

McGathy's hooks are made in Bay Port, MI. 

http://mcgathyshooks.com/index.html


----------



## foreverfishing (Oct 5, 2009)

Are you talking about the McGathys Slab Grabbers. They do come in a Diamond shape and many others styles and colors. 

If that is what you are looking for Alexander's Bait & Tackle In the Sebewaing Marina carries them. If you need Directions send me a Message.


----------



## bassman3006 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks guys! They look awesome. I like a single hook.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

foreverfishing said:


> Are you talking about the McGathys Slab Grabbers. They do come in a Diamond shape and many others styles and colors.
> 
> If that is what you are looking for Alexander's Bait & Tackle In the Sebewaing Marina carries them. If you need Directions send me a Message.


Yep I order mine direct from Mcgathy's so I can get exactly what I want. I have seen them at 9mile BP and have picked a couple up at the Taylor Gander Mountain in the past.

McGathy's are very nice and produce.

J-


----------



## foreverfishing (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is the Video link for it

http://www.michiganoutofdoors.com/video-channel/0


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I fished Simcoe three weekends last year and just got back tonight from the first trip this year. All I use are the silver or gold McGathy's with red beads. They simple slay the perch on Simcoe. I used them this year on LSC on both sides and had similar results. Its a great lure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

davidshane said:


> I fished Simcoe three weekends last year and just got back tonight from the first trip this year. All I use are the silver or gold McGathy's with red beads. They simple slay the perch on Simcoe. I used them this year on LSC on both sides and had similar results. Its a great lure!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


does it matter what size...I have several 2 in. several diffrent styles...red beads are the best? At 4 bucks a pop I'm not lookin to fill the tackle box up...just the best producers thx


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I like the skinny ones that are about 2 inches tall. I've use red, white and yellow beads but like the red best. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

rippper said:


> does it matter what size...I have several 2 in. several diffrent styles...red beads are the best? At 4 bucks a pop I'm not lookin to fill the tackle box up...just the best producers thx


or you could buy a couple of the spoons and then get an assortment of beads and change the beads out when needed. Take like 1 minute and all you need is a new bead and a lighter. Plus you can get a big assortment of different color beads at many tackle shops, cabelas or jann's net craft for very little cash.

Just a thought.
J-


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

jjc155 said:


> or you could buy a couple of the spoons and then get an assortment of beads and change the beads out when needed. Take like 1 minute and all you need is a new bead and a lighter. Plus you can get a big assortment of different color beads at many tackle shops, cabelas or jann's net craft for very little cash.
> 
> Just a thought.
> J-


 Thats a great idea.......will jensen eggs work as well as the beads?


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

sometimes they work even better but will come off the hook from time to time


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

rippper said:


> Thats a great idea.......will jensen eggs work as well as the beads?


Well I have found that the hard beads work better on these spoons. The fish suck in the whole bead and I think that the hard bead helps set the hook. I think that maybe the soft bead might have too much give to it to help set the hook. But I am not entirely sure. I have tried the soft eggs but have had better luck with the hard.

J-


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

I like the hard beads, That way your sandwich doesnt taste like anise


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Anyone tried these on the west side ports? After watching that video, I have to try these on Muskegon/white/Pentwater.


----------



## bassman3006 (Jul 4, 2009)

That's what I'm getting them for! If a Swedish Pimple will work, I'm sure these will. I like the looks of the wide body of that diamond spoon. Placed the order Sunday...can't wait to start the jig!!!!


----------

